
Veeder-Root Gasoline Pump Computer Service Manual - userbinator
http://www.gaspumps.us/2016/04/03/veeder-root-service-manual/
======
narrator
The company brand is still around, but part of a larger conglomerate:

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gilbarco_Veeder-
Root](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gilbarco_Veeder-Root)

Interesting how these little specialized industrial niches like gas pumps have
a few major players that seem to control the market for decades with little
competition.

~~~
keithnz
I used to work for a company making petrol pumps. As an aside one of the guys
who did a lot of the software for the pumps ( in forth! ) wrote a book /
framework on (Functional Reactive Programming) FRP
[https://github.com/SodiumFRP/sodium](https://github.com/SodiumFRP/sodium) .
One of his examples is how to write a petrol pump!

------
philippnagel
Super interesting, thanks! Does anyone have more good technical writing
examples?

~~~
userbinator
Along the same lines, I've found old automotive service manuals for American
cars tend to be quite well-written and formatted.

~~~
gumby
It really is a shame that that automotive manuals have become so lame (my
mini's explanation of the "sport" button: "makes the car more sporty") but
cars are so reliable that many things you needed to know you simply don't need
any more. I doubt many HN readers under 45 have seen a dwell tach, and I
consider that a good thing.

I was also encouraged that 40% of my car's manual was on the audio system. The
next step, not quite here, is to eliminate that because the audio system is
the phone.

~~~
tsomctl
There's a huge difference between the owner's manual and the factory service
manual. The owner's manual is mostly useless (this is how you turn on the
headlights). The factory service manual can be excellent, but extremely dense
(this is how you replace the bearing for counter fifth gear).

~~~
gumby
Yeah, but that difference has become much wider over time. User manuals used
to include a lot of maintenance andsmall repair procedures.

As much as I hate "no user serviceable parts inside" I have to feel like these
crappy manuals are a symptom of something good.

------
backtoblack
Awesome find. This is before the days of vapor recovery when lighting a
cigarette could actual start a fire due to unmanaged gasoline vapors.
Nowadays, a secondary hose inline with the gas hose vacuums the vapors away.

Surprisingly, the most common gas station pump control system is still made by
Veeder Root and even that technology is decades old. Namely, the TLS-350R.
California air resource board is really slow to certify new tech. We petrol
businesses are literally and figuratively living in the Stone Age.

~~~
EvanAnderson
I think it's a bit dangerous to imply that modern vapor recovery systems make
starting a fire with open flame near a gasoline dispenser improbable.

Stage II vapor recovery systems (the "secondary hose inline with the gas
hose") have been, or are being, decommissioned all over the United States[1].
In many areas they were only required in ozone non-attainment areas. Modern
cars have on-board refueling vapor recovery (ORVR), but plenty of people still
drive older cars. I think it's safe to say that the combination of a pre-ORVR
car with a dispenser that doesn't have Stage II vapor recovery is a real
possibility.

[1] [http://www.sourcena.com/stage2/](http://www.sourcena.com/stage2/)

~~~
userbinator
Interesting. I thought another purpose of the second hose was to help the
displaced air flow out of the tank as it's being filled, allowing higher flow
rates without the fuel backing up and spilling out.

 _Modern cars have on-board refueling vapor recovery (ORVR), but plenty of
people still drive older cars. I think it 's safe to say that the combination
of a pre-ORVR car with a dispenser that doesn't have Stage II vapor recovery
is a real possibility._

That sounds like the system with the carbon canister ("evaporative emissions")
and sealed tank cap, which has been around since the 70s. It would have to be
a very old car to not have that.

~~~
yborg
According to linked article in parent, this is something different, and
originally mandated in 2006. So my 2003 would presumably could go up in a
fireball if I light up next to it while fueling. It's a good thing I'm not
dumb enough to have burning material next to my car while I'm putting highly
flammable liquid into it.

------
orbitingpluto
Only clean with carbon tetrachloride, um, thanks, I'll pass.

------
greyfox
got any service manuals for the POS computer or kiosk?

